# Trek Emonda ALR



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I got to check one of these out yesterday at Cycleworks and came away pretty impressed. It's a really nice value (much like the Allez Smartweld and Caad10/Caad12). I was actually at the shop to look at the new Madone up close and personal (which is pretty incredible), but the Allez and the Emonda impressed me almost as much given the price difference. Like the Allez Smartweld and Caad, it seems like it could be a flat out incredible bike if you add a nice pair of Zipp or Enve wheels (or whatever your favorites are), a nice carbon handlebar and stem, new seatpost, etc. Does anyone own one or has anyone put some serious miles on one yet? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here a couple of (poor) phone pics from yesterday. One is the new Madone and the other is of an Emonda SL and a SLR (all 54cm I believe). The Madone was super cool, but really expensive- $5999.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


>


Thanks, yeah I have read a bunch of reviews that say similar things. Cycling Weekly gave it a 9/10:

Trek Emonda ALR 6 review - Cycling Weekly

Here's a Trek ad/back story video as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4WD4_9ZUdo

I am still interested in hearing what folks on here think though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like the weight weenie crowd dig it as well (for the most part):

Trek Emonda ALR (aluminium version) - Weight Weenies


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

I've proudly been banned from WW. 

I'm curious about the ALR as well. It strikes me as a clean looking bike. This is the only standout point of the bike to me. My second impression is it's probably flexy like a noodle. From past experience I've come to find that high end alloy frames which are touted for performance and weight savings tend to be unexpectedly and disappointingly noodly especially at BB and power transfer department. Would anyone care to briefly comment their immediate thoughts?

The only exception probably being the CAAD10 but there are bikes with better geometries out there.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I've ridden an ALR and it's very nice. My bike is an Emonda SL and I'd peg the ALR as being very close in all aspects of ride quality. It's a little less "lively" feeling as you'd expect from alloy vs. carbon but it's pretty smooth, much more so than the Cannondale CAAD 5's and 7's I used to ride. BB is as solid as anything I've ridden but I've never been sensitive to that.

If I were buying a race bike on a budget, this would be top of the list. I'd readily give up carbon for a groupset level improvement (or a wheelset) at the same cost.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

It just looks so noodly and somewhat poxy. 

AmIrite?

NB. Check out that Durian guy, who's about to fall back into the pool. He says alloy is stronger than carbon.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Trek Emonda ALR
Cannondale CAAD12
Specialized Allez Sprint
Giant Propel SLR (if available in your market)
Canyon Ultimate AL SLX (if available in your market)

Lots of great aluminum frames being offered currently.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I ended up going with a Caad10 that I am building up now, but I am considering adding a Caad12 or SS Evo Hi Mod to the mix a little later in the year as my long day in the saddle climbing bike.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm hoping someone could help me with frame sizing.

I'm riding a 54cm and it feels great other than the reach, being too long. I thought about sizing down to a 52cm (not available for a test), then I looked at the specs.

There is only a .2 cm difference in the reach from a 54cm -38.1 reach to a 52cm - 37.8 reach.. Am I really going to notice a difference with this change? 

I tried a 50cm and it felt tiny with too much drop and no stability.

fyi - the 54 had a 90mm stem so sizing down the stem is not an option for me. I suffer from short torso syndrome.


----------

